# London Marathon



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2018)

Well done to all fund-raisers. Hot stuff & day !


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 22, 2018)

Saw a couple of runners with diabetes uk t shirts on.  Well done to everyone who took part today.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2018)

I was supposed to have been running in Southampton yesterday, but have this annoying chest infection which has prevented me training properly  Well done to everyone who took part


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Northerner


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I was supposed to have been running in Southampton yesterday, but have this annoying chest infection which has prevented me training properly  Well done to everyone who took part
> 
> View attachment 8222


https://goo.gl/images/gfY1mc

WL


----------

